# Hello From Indonesia! BMW E90 320i [Lot's of Pics Inside]



## drwnwong (Jul 4, 2009)

After nearly 11 Months of modifying, my project is done. Hope you all enjoy the pics 

Mod List

Exterior :
BMW M-Technik Aerodynamic Kits
BMW Performance Carbon Fiber Splitters
Matte Black Kidney Grilles
BMW Bi-Xenon Headlamp
MyCarr LED Angel Eyes
Xenesis True Match Color Bulb
AC Schnitzer Style Carbon Fiber Roof Spoiler
BMW Performance Carbon Fiber Rear Spoiler
3D Design Carbon Fiber Quad Diffuser
BMW Smoked Rear Lights

Brakes :
Front : Brembo 4 Pistons 380x32mm
Rear : Brembo 4 Pistons 355x28mm

Suspension :
KW Variant 2 Coilover

Wheels :
Front : 20x8.5 IForged Turismo
Rear : 20x10 IForged Turismo

Tires :
225/35/20 Toyo Prosex4
255/30/20 Toyo Prosex4

Exhaust :
Custom Downpipes without Resonator
Eisenmann Race Quad Exhaust 4x70mm

Special Thanks To :
CA Automotive
JleviSW
GetBMWParts.com
WheelSTO
CBU World
DMM Motorsport
Absolute Rich Tuning
Euphoria Photoworks


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow. Looks great. Welcome to the forums! I really like the last set of pictures.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

those are gorgeous pix! stunning car! welcome aboard :hi:


----------



## drwnwong (Jul 4, 2009)

Some New Photoshots  Enjoy Guys!!


----------



## drwnwong (Jul 4, 2009)

Rolling Shoots Maniac :bigpimp:


----------



## drwnwong (Jul 4, 2009)

& Some More :rofl:


----------



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

what a beautiful car! Congratulations on finishing your project!


----------



## dadtorbn (Oct 3, 2003)

Your car is beautiful! I love the outdoor shots in your first post. The setting is beautiful but it doesn't draw the eye away from your car. It just provides a great back drop.

The driver is on the wrong side.


----------



## Raf555 (Feb 16, 2009)

sick motor!!

where did u get the 3D Design Carbon Fiber Quad Diffuser from and how much did it cost?


----------



## allwheelsdriven (Jun 29, 2009)

i just remember the ride from the airport to downtown Jakarta when i was there....*****


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

allwheelsdriven said:


> i just remember the ride from the airport to downtown Jakarta when i was there....*****


Yep, I've been to Jakarta several times. I would never drive on those streets, BMW or no BMW.

Awesome car though and great pics. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayccel (Jan 27, 2008)

Beautiful job!

Those are some sick azz rolling shots :thumbup:


----------



## pilkasbumeris (Oct 19, 2009)

amazing car ...


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

drwnwong said:


> & Some More :rofl:


:jawdrop: i love these pix!


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

sweet ride & pics!

i was in bali a few years ago
everyone drives soooo slow there
lotsa motorcycles there

beautiful place! i'd love to go back


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Going beyond the beauty of your pictures, the mods must have cost more than the car.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

THAT is a nice car. I would put BMW emblems on the wheels.


----------

